# Shrimp and African Dwarf frogs...



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

What is everyone's thoughts on keeping fire red shrimp, crystal reds, crystal blacks and African dwarf frogs in the same tank? I have the shrimp in a very heavily planted 55 gal tank and was given the frogs from a friend who are currently in my 10 gal quarantine tank...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Those frogs have very poor eyesight, and are prone to shoveling anything that moves in front of them into their mouths (which are large). I think you'd get a lot of munched-on shrimp. The regular sized ones are known for causing small fish to disappear. Literally - one second you have a fish, the next the frog has pounced and stuffed it into its mouth before you can blink. Even with a dwarf frog, your shrimp are likely to suffer the same fate.

Said frogs also tend to dig/burrow a lot. Therefore you might not want to let them near your planted tank, shrimp or otherwise.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

So it looks like they will have to find a new home. Thanks for the help.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Didn't see this earlier as I have been out of town. I have dwarf frogs in planted tanks with crs, and all is fine. These tiny frogs do not dig. I didn't think the shrimp would survive, so I only added a few. They are thriving. The frogs probably eat a few juvies, but it has not been a problem. When I had swordtails in there, the frogs managed to eat all of the babies, but their mouths are really quite tiny and I can't see them grabbing a full grown shrimp. Now an African Clawed frog is an entirely different matter. They will eat your dwarf frogs, your fish, shrimp and anything else that fits in their generous mouths. Pet stores do not always have them labeled correctly. Dwarf frogs have webbed front feet, clawed frogs do not. Both have claws so ignore that.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Didn't see this earlier myself...I will offer a contradiction to it...

Lunchmeat

My daughter wanted to put some CRS in her tank with her ADF. They bred, she saw little shrimpies and then they started disappearing. One day she saw the frog eat one and they just went down hill from there.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I brought in between 30-50 cherries to my LFS, only to find about an hour later someone dumped a handful of ADF's in it, the shrimp were gone in less than a day.


----------



## idex (May 12, 2010)

TarantulaGuy said:


> I brought in between 30-50 cherries to my LFS, only to find about an hour later someone dumped a handful of ADF's in it, the shrimp were gone in less than a day.


Good to know... my wife has been asking for an ADF but I guess she'll have to get her own tank.


----------

